# Curado CU200



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Just a point of curiosity. When did Shimano start making the Curado Bantam CU 200 reels? I've got a couple and just curious when they were first built. 
:texasflag


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Check out this old posting.Dan, AKA Bantam1 was the man !

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=208612&highlight=Curado


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks. 
:texasflag


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Is Bantam still around?
:texasflag


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

One thing I want to add: the RED Curados (100A and 200A) were made only in 1993.
They are collectible reels now.
All the ones referred as "old greenies" (B series) were made from 1994-2001. These were (and still are) very solid reels and easy to work/maintain.


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

I met Mickey G. the other day and he showed me a "Japanesse Market" reel. It is basically a Curado that is a maroon color. I think he called it a "Scorpion" and holy smokes it was smooth. Not sure how he got his hands on it but it was sweet.
:texasflag


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Big issue with Scorpion reels is they have very short handles.
I have some of those as well.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

BigFishinTank said:


> Is Bantam still around?
> :texasflag


He is still working at Shimano, but no longer does the forum work for them. Some new guy has taken on that role on other forums. He has not yet come on to this one.

Hope Dan visits on here from time to time.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like 1991

http://schematics.planetseafishing....er/bantam-series/bantam-curado-200(91-06).pdf

http://www.bassmaster.com/gear/just-released-curado-i-series


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Zimbass said:


> He is still working at Shimano, but no longer does the forum work for them. Some new guy has taken on that role on other forums. He has not yet come on to this one.
> 
> Hope Dan visits on here from time to time.


Absolutely, it would be nice to have a Shimano guru around. I'm a bit of an information junkie and I like to hear about the history of the companies and gear and sport in general. Thanks for the info. 
:texasflag


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

fishingcacher said:


> Looks like 1991
> 
> http://schematics.planetseafishing....er/bantam-series/bantam-curado-200(91-06).pdf
> 
> http://www.bassmaster.com/gear/just-released-curado-i-series


Those are some great sites. Thank for the links. 
:texasflag


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

BigFishinTank said:


> Is Bantam still around?


'Bantam 1' became 'Dan Thorburn' a few years ago. He's still a member here and was active until early November. At that point he was still with Shimano and answered Shimano questions just like in the Bantam 1 days. He'll likely be back soon...


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for the info Clayt. I'll look for him to be on hopefully soon. I'm a bit of a Shimano junkie. I fished with my dad when I was younger and that's all he used.
:texasflag


----------

